# Déclencher automator a heure fixe



## f_wood2 (7 Juin 2012)

Bonjour étant sous lion, je viens de créer un script automator pour faire des sauvegarde de fichier avec une incrémentation horaire. Maintenant j'aimerais pouvoir déclencher cett action avec un ON/OFF d'un script pour que lorsque l'on travaille sur un programme, automator se déclenche toute les heures pour faire des sauvegarde automatique des fichiers.... 

merci pour votre aide

:rateau:


----------



## Larme (7 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, avant toute chose, le programme que tu utilises ne gère pas _Versions_ ?


----------



## f_wood2 (10 Juin 2012)

Je ne connais pas Versions.... j'utilise Final Cut Pro X et pour faire des sauvegarde manuelle j'utilise Automator qui fait une copier de mes fichiers de montage pour ensuite les stocker dans un fichier avec la date...


----------



## Morpheius (10 Juin 2012)

Versions est une sorte d'application qui sauvegardent automatiquement des que tu modifies un document ceci afin de pouvoir le retablir si ta machine plante ou si tu oublies de sauvegarder
Fais le test avec un simple fichier texte : des la 1ere modif le titre est change a Tontitre (modifié) car Versions est en action.
Verifie sur google que ton logiciel soit "compatible" avec versions
Si c le cas tu nas pas besoin de automatir


----------



## f_wood2 (10 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, non va ne fonctionne pas avec FCPX... dommage donc je cherche toujours un applescript pour mes fichiers en sauvegardes...


----------



## tatouille (15 Juin 2012)

https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#documentation/Darwin/Reference/Manpages/man8/launchd.8.html

WatchPaths <array of strings>
     This optional key causes the job to be started if any one of the listed paths are modified.

il y a un truc qui s'appel time machine ou rsync c'est un peu plus evolué que ton apple script et ca evite d'endommager les address block comme le fait certainement ton script ne savant pas si un descripteur de fichier est ouvert par une application tiers ou le fichier a un  filesystem lock.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rsync
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Machine_(Mac_OS)

étape finale mettre ton applescript a la poubelle avant qu'il n'endommage tes projets ou ceux des autres, et commencer un tant soit peu a etre sérieux, les clowns il y en a plein qui viennent ici poser des questions de feignasse au lieu de faire une recherche personnelle approfondie pour résoudre un probleme donné et se creuser les méninges, somme toute c'est assez fatiguant.


----------



## ceslinstinct (16 Juin 2012)

f_wood2 a dit:


> Bonjour, non va ne fonctionne pas avec FCPX... dommage donc je cherche toujours un applescript pour mes fichiers en sauvegardes...


Bonjour


Je n'utilise pas FCPX donc testé avec d'autres applications.

Travaille que pour une seule application (celle de votre choix)

-- ATTENTION: la fenêtre ouverte sur le bureau prend automatiquement le nom de la dernière sauvegarde

Lecture du nom du document ouvert sur le bureau si un document de cette application est ouvert.

Lecture du nom seul si la date existe
Création du nom du dossier de réception sur le bureau
Création du nom du fichier daté

Si le dossier de réception n'existe pas sur le bureau, le créer

Sauvegarde dans le dossier sur le bureau du fichier daté

ATTENTION: certaines applications utilisent un SAVE différent de celui-ci, donc code à modifier.

Si tu veut regarder le code AS, à ta disposition.

Testé avec Léopard et Snow Léopard (Lion j'utilise pas).

Le code en application est testé placé dans le dock (utilisation à la demande, c'est une version de test).

Pour automatiser le fonctionnement utiliser iCal où du code AppleScript (Défaut de ce dernier, ne fonctionne qu'a la secondes et non au millièmes de secondes).

@+


----------

